# Forenbersicht > Crosstalk >  >  rztliche Versorgung in Tarifa

## Jogi

Hallo,

ich plane einen lngeren Aufenthalt in Tarifa mit meiner Familie. Wir wrden uns sehr freuen ber irgendweleche Informationen von "deutschsprachigen rzten" (Zahnarzt,Allgemeinarzt,Kinderarzt)!

Vielen Dank!!

Jogi

----------


## go-travel-more

Hi Jogi!

Telefonnummern findest du hier: http://www.tarifa.de/sonstiges/tel.htm
Darunter auf jeden Fall eine dt. Zahnarztpraxis von Andrea, Uli und Shenja!
Ob es dt. Allgemein- und Kinderrzte gibt, wei ich nicht!
Dazu noch eine dt. Physiotherapie von Johannes und Frau!

Die rztliche Versorgung ist in Tarifa schon sehr gut! Falls man aber konkrete Probleme hat, sollte man sich vielleicht ein paar Adressen an der Costa del Sol von Praxen oder Kliniken raussuchen!
Das Krankenhaus in Algeciras ist nicht gerade zu empfehlen!

Viel Spa!
Dirk
--------------------------------
Leucate 20.03.-30.03.2008
Tarifa 04.05.-11.05.2008
www.go-travel-more.de

----------

